# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  نظر سنجی: غیر حضوری گرفتن پیش دانشگاهی خوب یا بد؟

## hackbook

سلام ممون میشم شرکت کنین

----------


## Prison Break

اگه معدل زیر 19.5 داری یعنی که فرد خودکار نیستی و مدرسه نری پشتت باد میخوره. پس 99% به ضررته...
ولی اگه معدل بالایی داری یعنی فرد خودکاری هستی اما شرایط ممکنه عوض شه و اون بستگی به خودت داره.

از من می شنوی حتما برو

----------


## hackbook

> اگه معدل زیر 19.5 داری یعنی که فرد خودکار نیستی و مدرسه نری پشتت باد میخوره. پس 99% به ضررته...
> ولی اگه معدل بالایی داری یعنی فرد خودکاری هستی اما شرایط ممکنه عوض شه و اون بستگی به خودت داره.
> 
> از من می شنوی حتما برو


معدلم بالا نیست (16.68) ولی چون کانون ثبت نام کردم وطبق برنامش پیش میرم و همچین کلاس کنکور. عزمم رو جزم کردم برای خوندن ولی مدرسه وفتمو میگیره و از همه مهمتر خستم میکنه برای همین میخام اینکارو کنم

----------


## sam-n

> معدلم بالا نیست (16.68) ولی چون کانون ثبت نام کردم وطبق برنامش پیش میرم و همچین کلاس کنکور. عزمم رو جزم کردم برای خوندن ولی مدرسه وفتمو میگیره و از همه مهمتر خستم میکنه برای همین میخام اینکارو کنم


به نظر من غیر حضوری بهتره

----------


## Takfir

توی رشته ما انسانی که اکثر مطالب نیاز به معلم ندارن میتونی ! خوبم هست! من خودم هفته ای دو روز مدرسه میرم! اونم بخاطر عربیمون

ولی توی تجربی ریاضی فکر کنم کار غلطی باشه! یعنی دروس شما که تحلیلی هستن نیاز به معلم دارن!

و تجربه ثابت کرده معلم بهتر از درسنامس!

میتونی تقسیم کنی! مثلا بگی امروز که درسا عمومیه نرم!

یا امروز این مبحثو بلدم نرم!

اینطوری! کلهم نمیشه حذف کرد مدرسرو!

----------


## SNIPER

غیرحضوری دیگه وجود نداره. 
داوطلب عادی و داوطلب آزاد داریم.
اگه میخواین سر کلاس نرین باید راه دور ثبت نام کنین که از نظر قانونی هیچ فرقی با بزرگسالان معمولی نداره. 
البته بزرگسالان هم ثبت نام کنین کسی به سر کلاس نرفتن گیر نمیده.
ضمنا با وجود اینهمه کتاب های کمک آموزشی خیلی خوب و حتی dvd های آموزشی دیگه بدون معلم راحت میشه 20 آورد ولی مساله ای که هست تنبلی کردن و بی انگیزگی و دوری از محیط آموزش هست. 
این به خود داوطلب بستگی داره که آیا بتونه اراده کنه که کتابهای کمک آموشی رو خوب و بدون تاخیر بخونه و هیچ روزی وقتش رو تلف نکنه یا نه

----------


## hackbook

> توی رشته ما انسانی که اکثر مطالب نیاز به معلم ندارن میتونی ! خوبم هست! من خودم هفته ای دو روز مدرسه میرم! اونم بخاطر عربیمون
> 
> ولی توی تجربی ریاضی فکر کنم کار غلطی باشه! یعنی دروس شما که تحلیلی هستن نیاز به معلم دارن!
> 
> و تجربه ثابت کرده معلم بهتر از درسنامس!
> 
> میتونی تقسیم کنی! مثلا بگی امروز که درسا عمومیه نرم!
> 
> یا امروز این مبحثو بلدم نرم!
> ...


به نظر من همونطور که اقای sniper گفتن اینهمه dvd و جزوه و کلاس اینا معلم های شهر مارو که هیچی بلد نیستن میزارن تو جیب پشتشون. تو امتحانات نهایی هم پارسال به من ثابت شد با اینکه غیر انتفاعی می خوندم ولی جزوه معلمو گذاشتم کنار فقط کتاب درسو خودنم و 2 جلسه کلاس رفع اشکال رفتم نمره مطلوب گرفتم.اینی که شما میگین یه روز مدسه برم یه روز نرم مدیر ما سخت گیر هست و این اجازه رو نمیده

----------


## Prison Break

> معدلم بالا نیست (16.68) ولی چون کانون ثبت نام کردم وطبق برنامش پیش میرم و همچین کلاس کنکور. عزمم رو جزم کردم برای خوندن ولی مدرسه وفتمو میگیره و از همه مهمتر خستم میکنه برای همین میخام اینکارو کنم


شرایط هر کسی فرق داره شما باید توضیحات بیشتری ارائه بدید...
مدرسه که ثبت نام کردید دولتی هست یا غیرانتفاعی؟ چه رشته ای هستید؟ وضعیت دبیر هاتون چطور هست؟ توی مدرسه دبیرا کنکوری هم درس میدن یا فقط تشریحی معمولی؟ ایا انقدر به خودت اطمینان داری که 9 ماه مدرسه نری و بشینی توی فضای یکنواخت خونه درس بخونی همش؟ کار راحتی نیست به خصوص اگه زیاد بخونی. مخصوصاً ممکنه بعد عید که مهم ترین دوران هست ببری...

شرایط رو باید واضح تر توضیح بدی. ولی کاملاً اشتباهه از دید من نرفتن. می تونی با مدرسه صحبت کنی و کلاس هایی که می دونی معلم خوبی ندارن یا نیاز نمی بینی رو نری.
دو روز در هفته معمولاً پیش ها تعطیل اند با جمعه میشه 3 روز. دیگه چه خستگی داره؟
پس این همه رتبه های برتر میشن چطوری درس میخونن؟ هیچکدوم مدرسه نمیرن؟؟ ایا اگه مدرسه نرید می تونید روزی 10-12 ساعت درس بخونید؟ 

به هر حال اون چیزی که من دیدم. امسال مدرسه ما یه شاگرد نخبه خوب داشت که همش از این شاخه به اون شاخه می پرید. 2 تا کلاس می اومد یه درس نمی اومد می رفت یه جا کلاس کنکور اینور یه جا اونور. همش از اینور به اونور. و کسی بود که همه بهش امید پزشکی دولتی داشتند ولی رتبه 8900 کسب کرد و هیچی قبول نشد. معدل نهاییش هم 19/90 بود.

دارم اینو به جرئت میگم از این کلاس به اون کلاس رفتن و غیرحضوری و این کارا تبعات سنگینی داره. شاید بگم از 10 نفر که از این کارا می کنن 9 نفر نتیجه معکوس میگیرن. ظاهر قضیه خیلی خوبه اما بعدا متوجه میشی که اشتباه کردی. این تجربه مشاورین که باهاشون حرف زدم و یا اطرافیانم که  دیدم به چشم خودم

----------


## zn.d

غیر حضوری گرفتن پیش دانشگاهی دقیقا باعث میشه شرایط پشت کنکوری داشته...اگه اراده و علاقه زیاد داشته باشی و مهمتر ازهمه اگه هدف داشته باشی و اطمینان داشته باشی که به برنامه ریزیت عمل میکنی...خوب هستش و وقت زیادی برای درس خوندن داری...اما اگه برنامه نداشته باشی و یا داشته باشی وانجام ندی...حتی از ساعت 10-11 هم نمیتونی درس رو شروع کنی...و این باعث ناراحت بشی و روز به روز افت کنی...پس خوب یا بودن رو شخصیت خودت انتخاب میکنه...ببین تو کدوم گروهی

----------


## Ali.psy

سلام.اگه معلمای مدرستون عالین وکلاسا مفیده برید مدرسه نه زیاد خوب نیستن ویا به تنهایی میتونید از پسش بر بیایید غیر حضوری بخونید.

----------


## faste

سلام. اگه ریاضی هستی و دبیرات خوب درس میدن بهتره بری ، چون اول باید یاد بگیری سوالو بفهمی، چون کلاس کنکورم ثبت نام کردی راه حلی تستیشو هم ار اونجا یاد بگیر ، اما اگه انسانی هستی فک کنم نری اشکالی نداره چون من دارم خودم کتابای انسانیارو می خونم و تقریبا هم می فهمم اگرم مشکلی داشته باشم از کسی می پرسم و کلا اگه انسانی باشی نری مورد نداره

----------


## l3izar

مسئله ی سربازی رو هم در نظر بگیر!!!

----------


## nikra

> شرایط هر کسی فرق داره شما باید توضیحات بیشتری ارائه بدید...
> مدرسه که ثبت نام کردید دولتی هست یا غیرانتفاعی؟ چه رشته ای هستید؟ وضعیت دبیر هاتون چطور هست؟ توی مدرسه دبیرا کنکوری هم درس میدن یا فقط تشریحی معمولی؟ ایا انقدر به خودت اطمینان داری که 9 ماه مدرسه نری و بشینی توی فضای یکنواخت خونه درس بخونی همش؟ کار راحتی نیست به خصوص اگه زیاد بخونی. مخصوصاً ممکنه بعد عید که مهم ترین دوران هست ببری...
> 
> شرایط رو باید واضح تر توضیح بدی. ولی کاملاً اشتباهه از دید من نرفتن. می تونی با مدرسه صحبت کنی و کلاس هایی که می دونی معلم خوبی ندارن یا نیاز نمی بینی رو نری.
> دو روز در هفته معمولاً پیش ها تعطیل اند با جمعه میشه 3 روز. دیگه چه خستگی داره؟
> پس این همه رتبه های برتر میشن چطوری درس میخونن؟ هیچکدوم مدرسه نمیرن؟؟ ایا اگه مدرسه نرید می تونید روزی 10-12 ساعت درس بخونید؟ 
> 
> به هر حال اون چیزی که من دیدم. امسال مدرسه ما یه شاگرد نخبه خوب داشت که همش از این شاخه به اون شاخه می پرید. 2 تا کلاس می اومد یه درس نمی اومد می رفت یه جا کلاس کنکور اینور یه جا اونور. همش از اینور به اونور. و کسی بود که همه بهش امید پزشکی دولتی داشتند ولی رتبه 8900 کسب کرد و هیچی قبول نشد. معدل نهاییش هم 19/90 بود.
> 
> دارم اینو به جرئت میگم از این کلاس به اون کلاس رفتن و غیرحضوری و این کارا تبعات سنگینی داره. شاید بگم از 10 نفر که از این کارا می کنن 9 نفر نتیجه معکوس میگیرن. ظاهر قضیه خیلی خوبه اما بعدا متوجه میشی که اشتباه کردی. این تجربه مشاورین که باهاشون حرف زدم و یا اطرافیانم که  دیدم به چشم خودم


ای وای دقیقا یه همچین بلایی سر من اومد!تازه کلاس کنکوری هم که میرفتم تو زرد از اب در امد وتقریبا هیچ درسی رو تموم نکرد ومن بدبخت شدم رسما:yahoo (19):همش میگم ای کاش همون مدرسه خودمون مونده بودم !
غیر حضوری گرفتن خطر ناک وپر ریسکه در بیشتر موارد تازه وسط سال مدرسه غیر انتفایی محترمی که توش غیرحضوری میخونین همش میگه بیاین مدرسه اداره گیر داده و.....باید اون موجود چهارپا روبیاری وباقالی بار کنی!

----------


## hackbook

> ای وای دقیقا یه همچین بلایی سر من اومد!تازه کلاس کنکوری هم که میرفتم تو زرد از اب در امد وتقریبا هیچ درسی رو تموم نکرد ومن بدبخت شدم رسما:yahoo (19):همش میگم ای کاش همون مدرسه خودمون مونده بودم !
> غیر حضوری گرفتن خطر ناک وپر ریسکه در بیشتر موارد تازه وسط سال مدرسه غیر انتفایی محترمی که توش غیرحضوری میخونین همش میگه بیاین مدرسه اداره گیر داده و.....باید اون موجود چهارپا روبیاری وباقالی بار کنی!





> غیرحضوری دیگه وجود نداره. 
> داوطلب عادی و داوطلب آزاد داریم.
> اگه میخواین سر کلاس نرین باید راه دور ثبت نام کنین که از نظر قانونی هیچ فرقی با بزرگسالان معمولی نداره. 
> البته بزرگسالان هم ثبت نام کنین کسی به سر کلاس نرفتن گیر نمیده.
> ضمنا با وجود اینهمه کتاب های کمک آموزشی خیلی خوب و حتی dvd های آموزشی دیگه بدون معلم راحت میشه 20 آورد ولی مساله ای که هست تنبلی کردن و بی انگیزگی و دوری از محیط آموزش هست. 
> این به خود داوطلب بستگی داره که آیا بتونه اراده کنه که کتابهای کمک آموشی رو خوب و بدون تاخیر بخونه و هیچ روزی وقتش رو تلف نکنه یا نه





> شرایط هر کسی فرق داره شما باید توضیحات بیشتری ارائه بدید...
> مدرسه که ثبت نام کردید دولتی هست یا غیرانتفاعی؟ چه رشته ای هستید؟ وضعیت دبیر هاتون چطور هست؟ توی مدرسه دبیرا کنکوری هم درس میدن یا فقط تشریحی معمولی؟ ایا انقدر به خودت اطمینان داری که 9 ماه مدرسه نری و بشینی توی فضای یکنواخت خونه درس بخونی همش؟ کار راحتی نیست به خصوص اگه زیاد بخونی. مخصوصاً ممکنه بعد عید که مهم ترین دوران هست ببری...
> 
> شرایط رو باید واضح تر توضیح بدی. ولی کاملاً اشتباهه از دید من نرفتن. می تونی با مدرسه صحبت کنی و کلاس هایی که می دونی معلم خوبی ندارن یا نیاز نمی بینی رو نری.
> دو روز در هفته معمولاً پیش ها تعطیل اند با جمعه میشه 3 روز. دیگه چه خستگی داره؟
> پس این همه رتبه های برتر میشن چطوری درس میخونن؟ هیچکدوم مدرسه نمیرن؟؟ ایا اگه مدرسه نرید می تونید روزی 10-12 ساعت درس بخونید؟ 
> 
> به هر حال اون چیزی که من دیدم. امسال مدرسه ما یه شاگرد نخبه خوب داشت که همش از این شاخه به اون شاخه می پرید. 2 تا کلاس می اومد یه درس نمی اومد می رفت یه جا کلاس کنکور اینور یه جا اونور. همش از اینور به اونور. و کسی بود که همه بهش امید پزشکی دولتی داشتند ولی رتبه 8900 کسب کرد و هیچی قبول نشد. معدل نهاییش هم 19/90 بود.
> 
> دارم اینو به جرئت میگم از این کلاس به اون کلاس رفتن و غیرحضوری و این کارا تبعات سنگینی داره. شاید بگم از 10 نفر که از این کارا می کنن 9 نفر نتیجه معکوس میگیرن. ظاهر قضیه خیلی خوبه اما بعدا متوجه میشی که اشتباه کردی. این تجربه مشاورین که باهاشون حرف زدم و یا اطرافیانم که  دیدم به چشم خودم





> غیر حضوری گرفتن پیش دانشگاهی دقیقا باعث میشه شرایط پشت کنکوری داشته...اگه اراده و علاقه زیاد داشته باشی و مهمتر ازهمه اگه هدف داشته باشی و اطمینان داشته باشی که به برنامه ریزیت عمل میکنی...خوب هستش و وقت زیادی برای درس خوندن داری...اما اگه برنامه نداشته باشی و یا داشته باشی وانجام ندی...حتی از ساعت 10-11 هم نمیتونی درس رو شروع کنی...و این باعث ناراحت بشی و روز به روز افت کنی...پس خوب یا بودن رو شخصیت خودت انتخاب میکنه...ببین تو کدوم گروهی





> سلام.اگه معلمای مدرستون عالین وکلاسا مفیده برید مدرسه نه زیاد خوب نیستن ویا به تنهایی میتونید از پسش بر بیایید غیر حضوری بخونید.


بنده رشتم تجربی هست و مدرسه دولتی تو شهرستان کوچیکی زندگی میکنم که غیر انتفاعی نداره تنها راه برای غیر حضوری امورش از راه دور بزرگسالان هست. وضعیت دبیرهامون هم زیر خط فقر هست اصلا بلد نیستن چطور درس بگن چه برسه به کنکور. اصلا شرایط مارو درک نمیکنن مثلا معلم زبان می گه باید ریدینگ رو تو دفتر رونویسی کنین بعد معنیاشو یکی یکی از اکسفورد دربیارین اخه یکی نیست بگه مرد مومن مثلا ما کنکوری هستیم الکی وقتومو با چیزای مفتی هدر میدن. خودم کلاس کنکور ثبت نام کردم و برنامه ریزی دارم تو کلاس کنکور خوب درس میدن و اصلا نیازی به درس مدرسه نیست.مدیرمون هم که یه پا گروهبان هست. یه دقیقه دیر بیای مدرسه ادمو میکشه چه برسه که اصلا بگی نمیام. اون رتبه های برتری هم که شما میگی از سال دوم منظم خوندن  الان فقط دوم سومو مرور میکنن نه مثل من که میخاد از الان شروع کنه وفت کم میاره

----------


## comet97

بستگی داره.اگه معلم خوب داری پس حتما باید بری.ولی اگه معلمای خوبی نداری و سطح درسی همکلاسی هات هم پایینه بهتره نری.من این شرایطو دارم ولی مجبورم کردن برم.خیلی از وقتم گرفته میشه

----------


## Prison Break

> بنده رشتم تجربی هست و مدرسه دولتی تو شهرستان کوچیکی زندگی میکنم که غیر انتفاعی نداره تنها راه برای غیر حضوری امورش از راه دور بزرگسالان هست. وضعیت دبیرهامون هم زیر خط فقر هست اصلا بلد نیستن چطور درس بگن چه برسه به کنکور. اصلا شرایط مارو درک نمیکنن مثلا معلم زبان می گه باید ریدینگ رو تو دفتر رونویسی کنین بعد معنیاشو یکی یکی از اکسفورد دربیارین اخه یکی نیست بگه مرد مومن مثلا ما کنکوری هستیم الکی وقتومو با چیزای مفتی هدر میدن. خودم کلاس کنکور ثبت نام کردم و برنامه ریزی دارم تو کلاس کنکور خوب درس میدن و اصلا نیازی به درس مدرسه نیست.مدیرمون هم که یه پا گروهبان هست. یه دقیقه دیر بیای مدرسه ادمو میکشه چه برسه که اصلا بگی نمیام. اون رتبه های برتری هم که شما میگی از سال دوم منظم خوندن  الان فقط دوم سومو مرور میکنن نه مثل من که میخاد از الان شروع کنه وفت کم میاره


اگه مطمئنی نمی بری و حتما بکوب میخونی مشکلی نیست غیرحضوری بردار و با برنامه کانون حتما جلو برو. ولی اول بسنج ببین می تونی یا نه... هر هفته هم برنامه تفریح رو داشته باش چند ساعت یا نصف روز. چون مطمئنا فضای یکنواخت خونه روحیه رو ازت میگیره و اون دوری از مدرسه سست می کنه تورو... تفریحت نه باید کم باشه نه زیاد... ولی سعی کن هفته ای یک بار یه تفریح رو انجام بدی وگرنه نمی تونی ادامه بدی... روحیه واسه کسی که نمیخواد مدرسه بره خیلی مهم هست.
من خودم غیرحضوری رو به هیچکس پیشنهاد نمی کنم ولی خب اگه می بینی می تونی و اوکی هستی بردار و با برنامه فقط درس بخون و هواست به تفریح و درست سر جای خودش باشه... لازمم نیست روزی 12 ساعت درس بخونی چون خسته میشی. بعد عید ساعت مطالعه رو ببر بالا....
ولی به هر حال کاری که میکنی ریسکش بالاست

----------


## na3r!n

نرو
از مدرسه بی فایده تر نیس توسال کنکور
مگه اینکه معلماش بهترینای کشور باشن!!

----------


## zist-konkur

> معدلم بالا نیست (16.68) ولی چون کانون ثبت نام کردم وطبق برنامش پیش میرم و همچین کلاس کنکور. عزمم رو جزم کردم برای خوندن ولی مدرسه وفتمو میگیره و از همه مهمتر خستم میکنه برای همین میخام اینکارو کنم


سلام.
اون قسمت بالا رو میدونی چرا برات قرمز کردم؟!   تا بدونی مدرسه جزو اتلاف وقت نیست.

برای گفتم دلیل دارم.شما در سال کنکورتون حتما باید به مدرسه برین.2 تا از علت هاش اینه که 1-شما از فرم دانش آموزی نیاین بیرون و نظم یادتون نره
2-مطالب بازم تکرار میشه.
از این گذشته برخورد با دوستان و شوخی و بگو بخند با آن ها به شما روحیه میده که  وسط راه خسته نشین.

مورد  رو بهش دقت کنین.از بین رفتن تفکر دانش آموزی میتونه باعث بشه شما فکرتون عوض بشه.شما ببینین چند درصد پشت کنکور ها موفق میشن؟! فکر میکنین چرا اینقدر کم ؟!  اونا که وقت دارن.خیلی هم وقت دارن.پس مشکل چیه؟!

مشکل اینجاست که اونا دیگه مدرسه نمیرن.و از فکر مدرسه اومدن بیرون.

این نظر من بود.شما جمع بندی کنین.ببینین کدوم روش رو دوست دارین.انتخاب کنین.

موفق باشید.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> بنده رشتم تجربی هست و مدرسه دولتی تو شهرستان کوچیکی زندگی میکنم که غیر انتفاعی نداره تنها راه برای غیر حضوری امورش از راه دور بزرگسالان هست. وضعیت دبیرهامون هم زیر خط فقر هست اصلا بلد نیستن چطور درس بگن چه برسه به کنکور. اصلا شرایط مارو درک نمیکنن مثلا معلم زبان می گه باید ریدینگ رو تو دفتر رونویسی کنین بعد معنیاشو یکی یکی از اکسفورد دربیارین اخه یکی نیست بگه مرد مومن مثلا ما کنکوری هستیم الکی وقتومو با چیزای مفتی هدر میدن. خودم کلاس کنکور ثبت نام کردم و برنامه ریزی دارم تو کلاس کنکور خوب درس میدن و اصلا نیازی به درس مدرسه نیست.مدیرمون هم که یه پا گروهبان هست. یه دقیقه دیر بیای مدرسه ادمو میکشه چه برسه که اصلا بگی نمیام. اون رتبه های برتری هم که شما میگی از سال دوم منظم خوندن  الان فقط دوم سومو مرور میکنن نه مثل من که میخاد از الان شروع کنه وفت کم میاره



با توجه به این گفته هات رفتن به مدرسه بهت کمکی نخواهد کرد که هیچ.شاید باعث بشه از کنکور هم فاصله بگیری.

بنابراین من برای دوستانی که مدرسشون خوبه توصیه میکنم سال کنکور رو برن (توصیه های بالا) و برای دوستانی که مدرسشون خوب نیست نرفتن هم فکر کنم مشکلی ایجاد نکنه.

----------


## Dorhato

ببین بستگی به ارادت داره ببین اگر خونه باشی و کسی بالا سرت نباشه میتونی بهتر درس بخونی با ممکنه نتونی وقتتو خوب مدیریت کنی. و اینکه پیش دانشگاهی خیلی سخته

----------

